# PIN: Candle Memorial Site



## JadeIcing

RO Group


----------



## Becca

Thats really sweet, I'm going to do a candle for Nibbles everyday.


----------



## pinksalamander

I did 2, one for a bunny and one for a person!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LedaHartwood

That is an amazing site. I felt touched, and as I looked at the candle, I spoke:

"Though the light is not real, it is before my eyes, just as heaven is before yours..."


----------



## Becca

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> That is an amazing site. I felt touched, and as I looked at the candle, I spoke:
> 
> "Though the light is not real, it is before my eyes, just as heaven is before yours..."


:bigtears:


----------



## BSAR

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> That is an amazing site. I felt touched, and as I looked at the candle, I spoke:
> 
> "Though the light is not real, it is before my eyes, just as heaven is before yours..."



That is beautiful. How do I light a candle?

ETA: I figured it out.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

No candles were lit? I just lit one for White Chocolate today. Some day I will make her memorial in the Rainbow Bridge thread.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I just relit one for Angel! Yay!


----------



## maherwoman

I just lit a couple of candles. Hugs to all.


----------



## maherwoman

I just lit a candle for Teeny, a candle for Velveteen, and Emily lit one for her Bun Bun.

Hugs to all.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

I lit three,

one for my puppy Snoopy, one for my uncle, on for Bugsy (ofelia's/Lisa's)

its a great site

xxx


----------



## Ringer

Ijust lit one for Brownie. A pretty red one for all the love. Rest easy sweet baby. Mama loves you.

*sob*


----------



## Happi Bun

I lit a candle for Dewey. :tears2:


----------



## DeniseJP

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> RO Group



Thanks for the post... I felt better lighting a candle for Remy....

Denise


----------



## cirrustwi

I lit one for my Elliot.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry

:angel:I lit a candel for my fiance Seth who I lost to a car crash in july.:cry1: I miss you Hun.:missyou I love you so much. I hope you are safe and happy in heaven:rip:ink iris:


----------



## bunnychild

i made one for poor oreo


----------



## ani-lover

i love this site, i lit one in memory of all my boys over the years.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

*Lights candle for Jelly* 
Love you little girl, I miss you so much, you'll never know.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

I just lit one for Aero. Oh Aero look after Pembrooke!


Jj


----------



## ZRabbits

Sending thoughts to my Angel to look after and keep safe yours until you all meet again.

Bailey
Cinderella
Teddy
Jordi 
Theresa Makare
Guinevere
Leo
Spot
Harley
Binkie
Sedgewick
Butter
Zoe
Jessie
Merlit

My Angel LOVED all living creatures and I know will happily take this sweet job in his loving and understanding stride. 

Till I see you again Henry! Watch out for our friends sweet creatures. 

Love you And Truly Miss you! The candle is always lit in my Heart! 

K


----------



## Samara

:feelbetter::hearts:


----------

